# Lefty Gardner's white-lighting P-38



## sunny91 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi: I have a big file and a medium file for this aircraft.

regards,

sunny91


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Very very nice video...Thanks for that! 8)


----------



## Brunner (Apr 13, 2005)

Sunny! these videos are just great, thanks a lot!!!! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

And I always thought White Lightening was just a Chav drink...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

When its actually a beautiful P-38...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

Anytime Lefty flies, it is a treat to watch.


----------

